# Skater Style Pipes



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

I am new to pipes and will probably get a briar later this year. I have only seen a couple of pipes in a "skater" style, but really like the look. The one I see most often is a Charatan. I would think that there are more than one or two companies making skaters but cannot find any. Are there any disadvantages to this style of pipe? Does it have another name? Any info is helpful. I would post a link to smokingpipes.com for an example, but I can't yet.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

tonkingulf said:


> Does it have another name?


I sure hope so, because I don't have a clue!


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

like this?










Never seen that shape before. Like a dublin mated with a bulldog

here's where I found it
Mastro de Paja Pipes


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i owned an old Sasieni 1 dot Skater before. no disadvantages of the shape at all, basically it's just a slightly bent billiard with a funky heel.

a new pipe maker, old nellie pipes, made a skater that he had at the KC pipe show a few weekends back. a buddy, and forum member here, bought it.

there are other makers who make the "skater". pretty cool shape.
http://cgi.ebay.com/James-Upshall-P...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c55ee7b68


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

For those unfamiliar with the shape, it is searchable on smokingpipes locator.

http://www.smokingpipes.com/search/pipesearchresults.cfm


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> For those unfamiliar with the shape, it is searchable on smokingpipes locator.
> 
> Pipe Locator Results at Smoking Pipes .com


Well, according to that search, it's pretty much whatever the describer is thinking at the time...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Well, according to that search, it's pretty much whatever the describer is thinking at the time...


That's not the search - it won't let me copy n paste a url that saves search criteria. Just click pipe locator, and skater can selected under the shape category.


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and tips for finding one. I live in St. Louis and will have to check out the pipe show next year. I hear a lot of good things about it. I love the look of these.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> That's not the search - it won't let me copy n paste a url that saves search criteria. Just click pipe locator, and skater can selected under the shape category.


I know; I tried the search, and the pipes returned seemed like an odd collection of shapes to me. Well, somewhat similar, I guess...


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Interesting shape, odd name too. Had not noticed that one before.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I know; I tried the search, and the pipes returned seemed like an odd collection of shapes to me. Well, somewhat similar, I guess...


A skater is a hillbilly bug whose bite causes skin irritation, as in "Dang, Maw - whar's the cal-o-mine? Them skaters is a'bitin'!"

Can't say I see all that much of a connection between the shapes, either.


----------

